
TensorWatch – Debugging and Visualization for Deep Learning - shitals
https://github.com/microsoft/tensorwatch
======
shitals
I'm a member of this project. We are trying out few new ideas and your
feedback and comments would be awesome! If you have been using TensorBoard,
Visdom etc then you would probably find this work useful. Please let us know
any questions you have.

